# Help me - depression



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

After i change of work, i´m in depression and very anxious. Because of it my sympthoms are biggers.What i have to do?I´m desesperated.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I think all of us would agree that a major life change such as a job can bring on IBS because of the stress that goes along with the change. It then becomes a vicious cycle. You become anxious fearing an attach which brings on an attack which makes you more stressed, etc..I would recommend a "safe" diet of foods you know don't trigger attacks. Stay away from caffeine and alcohol. Get plenty of sleep. Exercise to work off some of your stress. Do you have someone you can talk to as well? Good luck and please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Andra, its important if you feel really depressed, especially if you don't start to feel better after a a couple months and remain desperate you seek out professional help and get evaluated and on the right treatments.The suggestions below are good and will certainly help, but I would see a professional.It will help also to talk to someone. This can help greatly for a lot of people.Stress Therapy Can Help Irritable BowelDon't Just Put Up With Symptoms; Treatments Can Improve Life Qualityhttp://www.webmd.com/ibs/news/20040913/str...irritable-bowel


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

All these treatments are fine - but from what you are describing - you are clinically depressed - a crude rule of thumb is if you have experienced an unusually low mood that doesn't lift after 2 weeks (and of course thats approximate) - you are probably depressed. In any event - your first port of call should be a frank conversation with your GP - who may then recommend you for CBT (I'm a Brit - sorry don't know where you are from) - then again, there maybe a long waiting list for this - certainly here where I live in the North-West of the UK - unless you are prepared to pay privately. He/she may prescribe a course of anti-depressants - if so, bear in mind, these may take as much as 6/8 weeks to work - again, bear in mind they are very ideosyncratic. If you have really low feelings (and I'm talking about suicidal feelings - forgive me for being blunt - but I do know about this - having been in a psychiatric unit for 6 weeks) - you may need hospitalisation - then again, you may be a long way from that end of the spectrum - I really hope so.In the meantime - you have my deepest sympathy - but the first step here is acknowledging that you have a problem - if you would like to PM me any time - please feel free to do so - I think it also helps that you must believe - you are NOT alone in this and with the right treatment - you will be well again - promise.All the bestSue


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for all answers,I´m brazilian, male, 27 years old.My doctor prescribed Rivotril last week. It is an ansiolitic. I´m feeling better, but not 100% yet. I´m more happy and the diahrrea is less severe. If my anxiety diminish, my sympthoms diminish too. I think that won´t be necessary i take antidepressant. But if i have to take it, i will.Thanks for all. Your answers help me a lot,Andre


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good to hear your doing somewhat better and seeing someone. keep working on it all.Hey do you play soccer by any chance?


----------

